# Island Camping



## seasick (Aug 16, 2010)

Im looking to put my boat in on the ga coast and go to an un-inhabited island to tent camp. does anyone know where i can legally do this? I have looked at the dnr web site and didnt see anythin useful.                                              thanks for you help.


----------



## seasick (Aug 16, 2010)

I found what i was looking for. Just incase anybody else needs to know: Little Tybee Island and Cumberland Island offer tent camping with only boat access. GDNR is suposed to have a list at the nonhunting/heritage section, but i havent looked yet.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd suggest a couple of days to scout the Little Tybee complex very well before the planned camping trip.
Bad breakers/sandbars, most access locations go dry for near 8 hours at the time, flood tides may cover the campsite, most good locations are usually "camped out" on when the weather is favorable.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Aug 21, 2010)

seasick said:


> I found what i was looking for. Just incase anybody else needs to know: Little Tybee Island and Cumberland Island offer tent camping with only boat access. GDNR is suposed to have a list at the nonhunting/heritage section, but i havent looked yet.



Cumberland has tent camping which you probably have to pay for. I'm pretty sure you can't just set up and camp on the island without paying and using the primitive campground. If you find out anything else, please post it because I've been looking for a place to camp myself.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 21, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that such places no longer exist in this over-crowded,over-regulated state we live in.Florida is even worse!


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 21, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I've come to the conclusion that such places no longer exist in this over-crowded,over-regulated state we live in.Florida is even worse!



There are places in Florida along the gulf coast where folks camp on uninhabited islands pretty regularly.  Now, I have no idea if they are doing it legally or not......but they are camping on the islands.  There is no way I would do it until the end of October or November.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2010)

Rock Island out of the Fenholloway River on the gulf coast is uninhabited and legal to camp on.  That is if you get a permit and canoe to it.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 21, 2010)

They are doing it in SC as well. It's very popular. Caper's Island is the most popular in Charleston.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Aug 22, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I've come to the conclusion that such places no longer exist in this over-crowded,over-regulated state we live in.Florida is even worse!



I believe you're right crackerdave. Everywhere you go, you are either trespassing or you have to pay. I checked the rates for Jekyll and Ft. McAllister and they are both $25 per night to pitch a tent. Shouldn't be over 10 bucks IMO.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 22, 2010)

There are several small islands in the mouth of the Altamaha, both right in the mouth at Buttermilk Sound, and up river above Rhett's island, where you can camp.  

Not claiming to be an expert, but we've done it a few times, especially the ones upriver.  Also, I've seen many boats tied off, and camping ashore.  I would for sure check the tides.  For both reasons --some very skinny water at low tide, and to make sure you still have an island at high tide.  I know there is a point right at the mouth of the south fork of the Altamaha that stays high and dry.

You used to be able to camp on Pelican Spit, north of St. Simons in the mouth of Hampton River --that was a hoot, very dependent on the tides, but a red fish heaven.  I think that has been put off limits now  for the birds.


----------



## savreds (Sep 3, 2010)

Little Tybee
There are places close to the back river that are ok but if you have a boat you can go on down to the Little Tybee slough, there are a couple of places down there that we have camped. We did it out of the kayaks.


----------



## seasick (Sep 13, 2010)

I got around to calling the coastal resourses divsion of the dnr. I talked to a gentleman named Mark. Mark informed me that the only "State Owned" island on the Georgia Coast  that i can pull up on the beach and camp is Little Tybee Island. He stated any areas off limit will be posted. This was not including anywhere with a designated camp ground. Thanks for yalls help. Ill let yall know how it goes.
Jeffrey


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 16, 2010)

seasick said:


> I got around to calling the coastal resourses divsion of the dnr. I talked to a gentleman named Mark. Mark informed me that the only "State Owned" island on the Georgia Coast  that i can pull up on the beach and camp is Little Tybee Island. He stated any areas off limit will be posted. This was not including anywhere with a designated camp ground. Thanks for yalls help. Ill let yall know how it goes.
> Jeffrey



Good luck,Jeffrey! Take lotsa pictures to post here.


----------



## seasick (Oct 5, 2010)

The time Has finally came. We are heading to Little Tybee this weekend. Ill up date and try to add pics next week.
Jeffrey


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 6, 2010)

Take care for: Rattlesnakes, catus. ones those two are eliminated for the perimeter, you are good to go.
PM sent
cw


----------



## seasick (Oct 10, 2010)

Well our trip was a bust. We had our boat serviced last week carbs cleaned new plugs. Dealer said we should clean tanks and install a fuel water seperator. we did. bought both tanks full of gas wed. boat ran great on hose. Dove 130 miles had it set in water it crank right up a shut off. 1 hr of mechnic labor and 2 new tanks of Stuff that actually smelled like gas and will burn, we were off. A little away from marina boat dropped #3 cyl. We got to the hammok we were staying at got camp set up. Around 1 am some really nice fellows stopped by to make sure we were not stranded. ( Helped them selves to 2 of my Penn rods and reels) I was very impressed. (who ever you are, i hope you catch a large shark with my reels and it bites your arm off) The next morning we took carbs off and cleand them, boat ran great. Headed back to marina to top tanks off and finally get some fishing done. let off gas to pull up to fuel dock, droped #2 cyl. We has enough. Loaded boat had to find a way to go get our camp. The fellows at bull river marina had a boat and driver and were nice enough to wait on us to get loaded and get over to them. they were ready when we go there took us to island. when we got back to camp some other nice people had been nice enough to go through our stuff and leave coolers open. not sure if the stole anything or not. I guess if i ever go back ill leave an armed guard on my stuff. I guess i should have expected trash out there to.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 11, 2010)

You did not call me back!
Sorry I had my hands full w/ a sunk boat.
Sorry about the hooligans.
We were on the beach at Beach hammock. We saw a ???18-22' center console go out just after dark.
Depending on what island you are on out there, the odds of thieves change. Irony there...Sat was pirate-fest on Tybee.

On the fuel issue, vote for no person that subsidizes corn.
cw


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

seaweaver said:


> Take care for: Rattlesnakes, catus. ones those two are eliminated for the perimeter, you are good to go.
> PM sent
> cw


 
Yup, and gator's. I'm none to fond of a leg sized diamondback to want to get on an island and campout that bad.


----------



## quick68 (Oct 11, 2010)

seaweaver, we got tied up at work. We were going to try to call or run up with you down there until we started having trouble.


----------



## seasick (Oct 11, 2010)

*Pics*

It wasnt all bad


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool. I call that place "burn Spot". My pal and I were going to blacken steaks in his 4 inch deep skillet. His idea of "blacken" is frying in an inch of butter. When I dropped my staek in the butter came out all over my face and thank god for fast eyelid reaction or i would have lost an eye.
That fog was kinda nice. That branch is also good for low tide wading w/ a gig pole as there are some fine flounder that stack up in there.


----------

